# Is Mark Cuban the next Ted Turner?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Cuban could be the Ted Turner of high-definition television.

Cuban, the dot-com entrepreneur who parlayed a fortune from the sale of Broadcast.com to Yahoo Inc. (Nasdaq:YHOO - news) into sports and media efforts, is poised to capitalize on the next generation of TV technology.

As co-founder and president of privately held HDNet, Cuban has taken a prominent role in the transition to digital high-definition TV from analog standard definition TV. His company is creating a library of HD programming, including movies, news, sports, travelogues and bikini fashion shows.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ibd/20031009/bs_ibd_ibd/2003109tech01


----------

